# Upgrades.



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

So finally the 55 is up and all the fish from the 25 moved into the 55 today. my dd black male and the common altum female seem to have paired off and chases the marbled koi male away all the time. the rams....well the male still thinks he is way too good for the 2 females. surprisingly i noticed that the Mono's changed color from a bright silver to black during the shift and back to normal in a lil while....never know they could do that.

the residents of the 15 moved to the 25 and the firemouths have been busy aquascaping the place. signs? i hope so.

i feel the 55 is really empty. i would love some suggestions for fish to go in there. i saw some lovely pink danios....no not pink glow fish but they seem to be a hybrid between the red danio and the normal danio and some blues as well. have been considering getting them. i also saw some BEAUTIFUL jewel cichlids. nice healthy bunch of them.

here's what am thinking:

12 Danios (pink and blue)
2 Jewel ciclid

will this work with my current stock list? ideas and help would be appreciated.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Sounds like you've been busy Zakk. Whatever happened to your firemouth babies from a couple of weeks ago?
Do you know which species of jewels you see? They are indeed beautiful fish...mean as you will ever see. You think your firemouths are bad... you ain't seen nothing yet!!! Very easy to breed generally and very interesting. The 55 would be perfect for 6-8 of them. The danios would probably be fast enough to stay away. Don't waste your time on only two. Unless you are extremely lucky, one would be dead in a week. They really need to be in a group so they can sort themselves out into pairs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

oh no. the danios, if i get them will be in a large shoal. 12+ on the outside. and if the jewels are gonna get mean i really cant have them. i have to think about my rams first.

the 1st spawn went bad Ron.....new couples.....


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

remember what i told you about jewels...meanest littlefish on the planet..had a 3-4" pair beat a 12" red devil to death...


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

YEA! now i remember! jewels no no. getting a silver zebra and a diamond skin altum (i think thats what its called)


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

sounds great cant go wrong with aangels


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah Zakk....no jewels with rams!!!! Loha is right... meanest fish alive but also maybe the most colorful. There are several different species of jewels. The main color is red and in breeding colors they are breathtaking. Also very-very easy to breed. A group in a 55 gal (species only)tank is hard to beat. I wish I could talk you into it Zakk.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

well you could but that would mean giving away angels and rams. am quite attached to the DD and the Koi and Rams as well so for now i would have to keep the Jewels idea on a hold. i have a pair formed out as well.


----------

